# kurventechnik



## mig (8. Juni 2005)

hallo
ich fahre ab und zu kurze cc-rennen. 
mit was ich immer mühe habe und mich tierisch nervt ist, dass bei einer 90-grad-schotter-kurve und hohem renn-tempo ich jedesmal zeit und tempo verliere auf die anderen. 
das problem ist, dass ich mich einfach nicht wohl fühle, wenn ich das bike in die kurve drücke (was ja anscheinend die richtige technik wäre). ich fühl mich sicherer, wenn ich genau das gegenteil mache: wie die motrorradfahrer das bike möglichst aufrecht und mit dem körper gegen den boden.
wie habt ihr es mit der "richtigen" kurventechnik?
oder gibt's noch andere tricks?

gruss, mig


----------



## marc (8. Juni 2005)

mig schrieb:
			
		

> das bike möglichst aufrecht und mit dem körper gegen den boden.



Sieht sicher schick aus und geht definitiv in die Hose.  

Ist schon richtig das Bike in die Kurve zu drücken.  
Bei z.B Rechtskurven: das linke Pedal nach unten und Druck drauf das rechte Pedal oben. Die rechte Hand am Lenker mit Druck nach unten und die linke als Gegenhalt. Der Körper bleibt (fast) normal nur das Bike kippt, in dem Beispiel, in die Kurve. Also nach Rechts. Wichtig ist den "Punkt" zu fühlen. Ist in schnell gefahrenen Kurven die schmale Linie zwischen "zu langsam" und "Abflug". Deshalb immer schon sachte rantasten. Aber es funktioniert wirklich wenn man sich mal traut. Hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (8. Juni 2005)

mig schrieb:
			
		

> wie die motrorradfahrer das bike möglichst aufrecht und mit dem körper gegen den boden.



...wie ein STRASSENmotorradfahrer... du solltest dir mal ein Motocross-Rennen anschauen - die machen das genau so, wie von marc beschrieben


----------



## mig (8. Juni 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die rechte Hand am Lenker mit Druck nach unten ...



ich weiss ich weiss. 
aber das problem ist, dass ich das gefühl (und die entsprechende erfahrung dazu) habe, dass wenn ich den lenker nach unten drücke und das vorderrad ins rutschen (schotter) kommt, legts mich hin (und das nicht um zu schlafen ;-))....


----------



## roadrunner_gs (8. Juni 2005)

Probier mal andere Reifen...


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (8. Juni 2005)

Genau bei diesen Kurven verliere ich auch Zeit und habe das gleiche Problem wie du. Andere Reifen können da auch nur bedingt helfen. Ich glaube da hilft nur üben üben und nochmals üben. Leider habe ich solche Kurven hier bei mir  und meinen Trainingsstrecken nicht. Naja vielleicht fällt ja auch irgendwann mal der Groschen und es klappt wie es soll.
Aber mach dir mal keine zu großen Sorgen, dieses Problem habe mehr als es zugeben.


----------



## dubbel (8. Juni 2005)

ein paar anregungen


----------



## marc (8. Juni 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ein paar anregungen



sind zwar nett anzuschauen und auch hilfreich, jedoch gibts bei CC Rennen so gut wie keine Anlieger, denn die Technik die im Anlieger verlangt wird ist wieder eine andere.  

Im Prinzip üben bis der Arzt kommt, ähh, natürlich nur als Ausspruch gemeint.
Übe es einfach auf FESTEM Untergrund bis Du ein sicheres Gefühl hast.
Dann auf Paniermehl, das tut nicht so weh   und am Schluß der Schotter.

Das kriegst schon raus mit der Zeit, da bin ich mir sicher.

Ist noch keiner vom himmel gefallen - Meister, mein ich.
Schön´Abend noch.
Gruß Marc


----------



## dubbel (8. Juni 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> sind zwar nett anzuschauen und auch hilfreich, jedoch gibts bei CC Rennen so gut wie keine Anlieger, denn die Technik die im Anlieger verlangt wird ist wieder eine andere.


stimmt, 
aber das wichtigste ist das drücken (d.h. gewicht aufs vorderrad, auch wenn man intuitiv lieber nach hinten geht).
und das solltest du auch ohne anleger.


----------



## juchhu (8. Juni 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt,
> aber das wichtigste ist das drücken (d.h. gewicht aufs vorderrad, auch wenn man intuitiv lieber nach hinten geht).
> und das solltest du auch ohne anleger.


 
Drücken bezieht sich aber m.M. nach auf den Druck, den der kurveninnere Arm auf den 'Innen'lenker(griff) nach (Kurvenäußerer Arm zieht am Lenker). Durch diese (und andere) Bewegung kippt das Bike unter dem Schwerpunkt des Bikers. Die Druckverteilung durch die Belastung des kurvenäußeren Pedales und eine neutrale Grundhaltung ist etwa 50%/50% (VR:HR). Zu starkes Vorschieben des Schwerpunktes in Richtung Lenker kann bei normalen Kurven (mit lockerer bzw. loser Oberfläche, also kein Anliegerkurvenfahren z.B. durch Bikers X Kurse) zu einem plötzlichen Ausbrechen des Vorderrades führen. Im Falle, dass zuviel Druck auf dem Vorderrad war, ist ein Abfangen schwierig wenn nicht gar unmöglich.

Kurve ist nicht gleich Kurve. Also, bevor wir uns hier die Köpfe 'einschlagen':

Über was für Kurven / Kurse unterhalten wir uns?

Erklärung zu Kurvendrücketechnik für schnelle Richtungswechsel z.B. auf Singletrails:

Fahrtechnikkurs für Tourer ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1939636&postcount=623

VG Martin


----------



## dkiki (8. Juni 2005)

ich kenn da auch so enen, der das noch mal üben sollte    ...
dome


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (8. Juni 2005)

Dubbel hatte mit seinem "Drücken" schon recht, es ging mehr um die Gewichtsverteilung zwischen Vorderrad und Hinterrad, da die meisten hier dazu neigen sich nach hinten zu neigen, wodurch das Vorderrad entlastet wird und untersteuert oder wegschmiert.


----------



## dkiki (8. Juni 2005)

man muss nur aufpassen, dasses hinterrad net wegrutscht. abba ich kanns ja auch net soo gut.
dome


----------



## Wave (8. Juni 2005)

deswegen der gips?!


----------



## marc (8. Juni 2005)

Hab mal ein Foto gefunden was die Kurventechnik so in etwa zeigt.
Ist vielleicht nicht direkt aus dem Lehrbuch aber man sieht worum es geht.

Gruß Marc


----------



## FeierFox (8. Juni 2005)

Zur Not: Hintern aufs Oberrohr, Kurveninneren Fuß als Stütze weit raus.   

J:H


----------



## Hugo (8. Juni 2005)

ich glaub das aller wichtigste und gleichzeitig schwerste isses, da hin zu sehn wo man hinwill.
meistens schaut man da hin wo man nicht hinwill, näml. in die böschung oder ähnl. und aus einem mir unbekannten grund landet man immer genau da wo man hinguggt.
da man ja aber nicht in die böschung will, wird dann eben entsprechend gebremst.

is nicht immer einfach aber versuch einfach ma auf den kurvenausgang zu guggen und nicht auf die kurve selbst.
den unterschied wirste zieml. bald merken...und dann noch n zitat aus star wars episode eins: "fühlen, nicht denken!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (8. Juni 2005)

may the force be with you!   

Grüße.


----------



## dkiki (8. Juni 2005)

@mecky: nee, hab mir auffa klassenfahrt irgendwie die kapsel zertrümmert und die sehne abgerissen....hat nix mit dm biken zu tun,
solong, dome


----------



## rpo35 (8. Juni 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Probier mal andere Reifen...


ahh...die Reifen sind Allheilmittel...weißt Du denn, welche er fährt ?...


----------



## Hugo (8. Juni 2005)

vermutlich die racingralphs die aufm trek in seiner galerie drauf sind


----------



## rpo35 (8. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> vermutlich die racingralphs die aufm trek in seiner galerie drauf sind


Mag ja sein. Ändert aber nix an der Tatsache das Roadrunner erst fragen sollte was er fährt bevor er ihm sagt dass das was er fährt nix taugt...


----------



## team-corratec-r (9. Juni 2005)

immer laufen lassen nie in der kure bremsen !!!


----------



## mig (9. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> vermutlich die racingralphs die aufm trek in seiner galerie drauf sind



momentan fahre ich den nokian nbx lite 2.0
bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit ihm, ausser, dass er ein bisschen schmal ausgefallen ist....


----------



## laempel (9. Juni 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Dann auf Paniermehl, das tut nicht so weh



Falscher Thread. Das gehört definitiv dort hin:
Schnitzelfotothread


----------



## karstb (9. Juni 2005)

um nochmal aufs thema zu kommen:
Was ist denn falsch, wenn man den Körperschwerpunkt in Richtung Kurveninnenseite verlagert? Die Gewichtskraft und die Zentrifugalkraft, die die Reifen übertragen müssen, sind bei identischem Kurvenradius, Geschwindigkeit und Masse doch immer gleich. Da stellt sich nur die Frage, ob der Reifen in sehr schrägem oder in schrägem Zustand mehr Seitenkräfte übertragen kann.... (Und die vertikale Projektion des Steuerrohrwinkels ändert sich, falls das Auswirkungen haben sollte).
Ich selbst fahre so um die Kurven, und cih denke nicht, dass ich zu langsam bin.
Bin nicht ich:






Um noch ein paar Tips zu geben:
Ich denke schon, dass die Reifenwahl eine Menge ausmacht. DAbei kommt es  nicht auf die Reifen an sich an, sondern an das Grip-Verhältnis vorne zu hinten. Meist bietet sich für hinten ein etwas glatterer Reifen an. So kann ich, ohne großartig meinen Schwerpunkt zu verlagern, mit gleichmäßig viel Rutschen vorne und hinten mich um eine Schotterkurve tragen lassen. Am Kurvenausgang kann man dann meist das Rutschen am Wegesrabd, wo kein Schotter liegt, wieder auffangen (Ideallinie).
Leider gibt es kaum Stellen, wo man seine Kurventechnik richtig verfeinern kann, weil es kaum Kurven gibt, die man so einsehen kann, dass man sie auf der letzten Rille anfahren kann. Dann würde ein entgegenkommender Wanderer, MTBler oder eine Schrecksekunde sofort zu einem Sturz führen.


----------



## Hugo (9. Juni 2005)

abhängig von deiner neigung veräandert sich das momentengleichgewicht um den kontaktpunkt der reifen mit dem untergrund, und abhängig davon wie viel grip in welche richtung aufgebracht werden muss....
ohne jetzt zu werten welches die bessere oder schlechtere technik gibts da bedingt durch die äusseren einflüsse(boden, reifen, nässe) dann eben unterschiede.

einfaches beispiel...auf schotter fährt man ne kurve anders als auf teer, und das auch mim selben bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (10. Juni 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> einfaches beispiel...auf schotter fährt man ne kurve anders als auf teer, und das auch mim selben bike



Genau das isses....  

Gruß Marc


----------



## juchhu (10. Juni 2005)

karstb schrieb:
			
		

> um nochmal aufs thema zu kommen:
> Was ist denn falsch, wenn man den Körperschwerpunkt in Richtung Kurveninnenseite verlagert? Die Gewichtskraft und die Zentrifugalkraft, die die Reifen übertragen müssen, sind bei identischem Kurvenradius, Geschwindigkeit und Masse doch immer gleich. Da stellt sich nur die Frage, ob der Reifen in sehr schrägem oder in schrägem Zustand mehr Seitenkräfte übertragen kann.... (Und die vertikale Projektion des Steuerrohrwinkels ändert sich, falls das Auswirkungen haben sollte).
> Ich selbst fahre so um die Kurven, und cih denke nicht, dass ich zu langsam bin.
> Bin nicht ich:
> ...


 
Ich erkläre es meinen Leuten im Fahrtechnikkurs immer so:

Die Kurvendrücketechnik, d.h. das Abkippen des Bikes in die Kurve bei gleichzeitige Beibehaltung des Schwerpunktes (also nicht den Schwerpunkt in Richtung Kurven-/Kreisbahnmittelpunkt legen) ist nur bei schnellen, kurzfristigen Richtungsänderungen sinnvoll, z.B. auf einem sich dahin schlängelnden Singeltrail. Der Vorteil liegt darin, dass nur die kleinere Masse (Bike) in seiner Lage verändert wird. 

Würde man sich immer optimal in die Kurve hineinlegen, dauert das Aufrichten und Wechseln des Körperschwerpunktes von einer auf die andere Seite bei schnellen Kurvenwechseln zu lange bzw. länger.

Bei einer einzelnen (einsehbaren) Kurve oder entsprechender Zwischengeraden spricht überhaupt nicht dagegen, sowohl das Bike als auch sich selbst in die Kurve zu drücken. 

VG Martin


----------



## Scott-Fake (10. Juni 2005)

wenn man in eine rechtskutve mit dem rechten pedal unten reinfahren würde, wäre doch auch die gefahr dar, das man irgendwo mit dem pedal hängen bleibt. also mich hats mal gelegt, als ich in eine s-kurve (erst scharf rechts, dann gleich scharf links) beim übergang an einer wuzel hängen gebliben bin.  
also immer in die gegenrichtung der kuve das pedal runter

grus marco


----------



## karstb (10. Juni 2005)

> Die Kurvendrücketechnik, d.h. das Abkippen des Bikes in die Kurve bei gleichzeitige Beibehaltung des Schwerpunktes (also nicht den Schwerpunkt in Richtung Kurven-/Kreisbahnmittelpunkt legen) ist nur bei schnellen, kurzfristigen Richtungsänderungen sinnvoll, z.B. auf einem sich dahin schlängelnden Singeltrail. Der Vorteil liegt darin, dass nur die kleinere Masse (Bike) in seiner Lage verändert wird.


OK, klar. Wenn ich nur ein paar Steine oder Wurzeln umkurven will, fahre _ich _ natürlich weiter gerade aus und lasse das Radl unter mir die Kurven machen. Das sollte selbstverständlich sein; anders geht es auch wrklich nicht gescheit.



> wenn man in eine rechtskutve mit dem rechten pedal unten reinfahren würde, wäre doch auch die gefahr dar, das man irgendwo mit dem pedal hängen bleibt.


na, das sollte man schon abschätzen können, ob man die kurve durchtreten kann oder ob man bremsen und sich rollen lassen muss. Rollen lassen und die kurveninnere pedale unten macht nun wirklich keinen sinn.
aber man kann so sehr gut das hinterrad rumkriegen.   wenn die pedale aufkommt, versetzt es das hinterrad ein erhebliches stück nach außen. allerdings leiden da die pedale ziemlich drunter und der rest (kurbel, innenlager) findets auf dauer bestimmt auch nicht nett. trotzdem habe ich es früher mit meiner stadtschlampe in schnellen kurven oft absichtlich gemacht (einfach weitertreten). macht richtig spaß (solange man sich nicht hinlegt).


----------



## Flo G. (24. Juni 2005)

Vielleicht sollte man auch mal das richtige Bremsen ansprechen.
Also entweder bremsen vor der Kurve, oder während der Kurve, vorder- und Hinterrad, nur Hinterrad???

Wäre auch interessant


----------



## karstb (24. Juni 2005)

du kannst ja mal versuchen, eine kurve (am besten richtig steil und loser schotter) nur mit der HR Bremse anzubremsen.


----------



## juchhu (24. Juni 2005)

karstb schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst ja mal versuchen, eine kurve (am besten richtig steil und loser schotter) nur mit der HR Bremse anzubremsen.


 
Nur mit VR-Bremse ist aber auch nicht ungefährlich. 

Ich habs gestern wieder in meinem Fahrtechnikurs gesehen. Die meisten Biker sind nicht in der Lage (zumindest vor meinem Kurs ), optimale Bremspower mit entsprechender Bremsgrundhaltung zu entwickeln.

Wer übt schon, die VR-Bremse bis an den Bremspunkt des Blockierens zu bringen, um dann schnellstens wieder ein bisschen Druck 'wegzunehmen' und wieder Druck aufzubauen, quasi ABS für MTB-ler. (Mit HR-Bremse genauso und dann mit beiden zusamenn für minmalen Bremsweg bzw. maximale Bremspower)

Eine hervorragende Übung und am besten auf weicheren Untergründen, damit mann/frau überhaupt mal ein Gefühl für richtiges Bremsen im Gelände bekommt.

VG Martin


----------

